# 8-4-11 I-10 report



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally planned on diving the Dutch Banks since we had never dove that before but it didn't show very much on bottom machine so we went south to I-10 sites. Went to #2 and viz was at least 40 feet and plenty of marine life just nothing legal or in season to shoot. Did see a decent size stingray chillin on the bottom and several large baracuda on the way up. 
Seas were great and the weather was good like it has been all week. Only problem was it felt like it was 1000 degrees while bubble watchin! Second dive site was #4 and it was pretty much more of the same. I would say that #4 had more relief and more fish. We actually found a few flounder to shoot so we didn't go home empty handed. Saw plenty of AJ's on this site and probably a few that were over 30 inches but didn't take the shot. All in all, it was a good day of diving.


----------

